# future setup advice



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

answered my own question


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You really need to stop doing this with your threads. LoL


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Bumpin said:


> You really need to stop doing this with your threads. LoL


yeah i know

maybe if we could delete our own threads


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Ask a mod to delete it for you.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Bumpin said:


> Ask a mod to delete it for you.


ehh they'll find it :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok this thread is useful again

ok since i'm gonna be running a 3200watt + system


aside from h/o alt. yellow top optima, and 'the big 3' what else can i do to improve the effiencey of my system?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

A second battery and an isolator. Thick wires with a good amount of coating for protection against splitting.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

is this 3200+ peak or rms, and what are the amps, and what impedance will you be running them at


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

subs 2 12" power acoustik mofo's

hifonics XX Cloussus 2x1600watt @1ohm

hifonics XX jupiter 4x140watt @ i think 2 ohms


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well those subs can't handle nearly as much power as that sub amp can supply, so you don't really have to worry about having a 3200 rms sub amp since you probably won't even be able to use half of that.

You could still have problems though, it really depends on how you listen to your music, not what the system is capable of. If the way you listen to your music requires 3kw then you're going to have some severe problems, but if the way you listen to your music requires 300 watts and you just happen to have 3kw available, you won't have any problems at all.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

how cant those subs handle 1600rms?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

because they just...can't

First off they're only rated at 1200rms a piece, and PA is slightly overrated to begin with. I would be hesitant to give them any more than 1kw a piece, and at that power level you really need to watch their excursion to make sure they aren't bottoming, they have a pretty small xmax but I'm not sure what the xmech is like.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i've seen a PA setup with this amp they worked fine


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Sure, but you can't send them the full power that amp is capable of sending, that's all I'm saying. You could put a 10kw amp on a tweeter if you wanted and it would work fine, but you would only be using 5-10 watts of that 10,000 watts the amp is capable of sending, if you tried to use more the speaker would blow.

So out of that 3.2kw you have available, you're probably only going to be able to safely use around 2kw, which could still cause problems. It really depends on how you listen to your music though like I said above.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hmmmmmmmm............


----------

